# Comment installer Linux sur un Mac Mini



## tsing (6 Février 2006)

Ca y'est !  Oui, c'est bon, j'ai arrété d'attendre et je me suis acheté mon Mac Mini, après 8 mois d'hesitation (ouf) :rateau:
Sur la boîte, il y'a marqué 1,2 GHz... et dedans, c'est 1,33 GHz (même quand on s'y attend ça fait plaisir). Et comme j'avais pu le lire, là je le constate : il est très silencieux et... petit 

Comme je voudrais en faire un "serveur maison", il faudrait que j'y installe un linux. J'ai donc peu de temps après le débalage inséré un disque d'installation (bootable) dans la machine. Cependant, bien que j'ai eu l'impression que la machine ai lu le disque en redémarrant, elle a poursuivi sur le disque dur et Mac OS X s'est lancé.

Saurriez-vous donc comment installer un linux sur un Mac Mini ?
Note : dans mon cas, c'est OpenBSD que je veux installer.


----------



## avosmac (7 Février 2006)

Nous avon sactuellement un Mac mini qui tourne très bien sous Ubuntu et vous invitons à vous plonger dasn notre autre magazine, Opensource-Magazine, qui traite précisément de la chose, notamment les n°1 et 2 (forcément, le n°3 sort dans 15 jours).


----------



## tsing (7 Février 2006)

Merci pour l'info


----------



## GuyPatBeche3417 (3 Décembre 2008)

"Comme je voudrais en faire un "serveur maison", il faudrait que j'y installe un linux." Si c'est l'unique raison, il suffit de démarrer le serveur Apache de ton Max 0S X !! Préférences système > Partage > Partage Web je crois. Tu peux vérifier ensuite dans un shell avec la commande  ls -alG httpd je crois, ou vérifier si la page Web s'affiche en indiquant l'adresse suggérée lors du lancement d'Apache : Sinon en local elle est dans ~/Sites/index.html


----------

